# The Praxis Derringer Atomizer



## Alex (17/11/14)

This could be great on a Reo



* Derringer Atomizer *
November 12, 2014
Many have seen some images floating around on the interwebz about the new atty we are working on. What we can tell you is that its SMALL, SMALL, SMALL (and it does that cloud thing the kids like). Keep an eye on our social media pages for updates!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/11/14)

I want!


----------



## Mike (17/11/14)

Yea, this appeals to me, besides the very stubby drip tip


----------



## Marzuq (17/11/14)

Ooo that's tiny. I want. Looks like I'll be doing some reading on this atty. And obviously will be waiting for someone to start a group buy


----------



## zadiac (17/11/14)

I think the flavor will be awesome due to the small chamber. I would love one of these. See? There I go again. Just told @Alex the other day that I won't be buying anymore hardware and here I go again.......sigh. Will this never end?


----------



## steve (17/11/14)

If someone is gonna do a group buy im deffo in !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

